# günstige Programmiersoftware für Allen Bradley



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich suche eine günstige Programmiersoftware für Allen Bradley-Steuerungen (bin neu auf Allen Bradley). Gibt es wie im Siemens-Bereich Alternativen? 

Salute

physie


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Juli 2004)

Wäre mir neu. Was willst/mußt Du denn programmieren? Micrologix, SLC, PLC, CLX....?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

Ja ich soll eine PLC-5 programmieren. Hab bisher nur Siemens-SPSen programmiert. Weiß z.B. nicht, ob ich wieder spezielle Kabel brauche, evtl. ein Programmiergerät; welche Software (und eben, ob es wie bei S5/S7 Alternativanbieter für die Programmiersoftware gibt). Zuerst geht es einmal darum zusammen zu stellen, was ich denn überhaupt benötige, dann werd ich mit kleinen AUS-/EINgabedingen beginnen.

Grüßle 

Physie


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Juli 2004)

Kabel ist im einfachsten Fall ein serielles, welches Du Dir selbst zusammenlöten kannst (25polig SubD auf der PLC-Seite). Eine serielle Schnittstelle haben eigentlich alle PLC5. Soll es schneller gehen (hauptsächlich der Download), dann kannst Du das über Datahighway, Controlnet oder Ethernet machen, die letzteren Schnittstellen haben aber nur bestimmte Typen und für die ersten beiden brauchst Du eine Karte (PCI/PCMCIA...).
Als Software brauchst Du zum Programmieren die RsLogix5 und zum Kommunizieren RsLinx wobei letztere in der Lightversion (kein DDE...) kostenlos ist (und auf der RsLogix-CD mit drauf ist).
Weißt Du schon, welche PLC5 es genau sein soll? Welche I/O Anbindung hast Du, RIO, Cnet, Dnet....? Soll das ein neues Projekt sein? In dem Fall würde ich eher auf die Controllogix (bzw. wenn's kleiner werden soll FlexLogix oder CompactLogix) raten.


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2004)

Hi,

und Danke für Deine Antwort und Sorry für meine späte...
Wo belommt man denn die Kabelbelegung für das Programmierkabel her? Geschwindigkeit ist erst einmal nebensächlich. Es kann die günstigste PLC5 sein, da es vorerst nur darum geht ein kleines Programm drauf zu spielen und anschließend per Software Daten aus der Steuerung aus zu lesen. Anbindung denke ich auch erst einmal an die günstigste Variante, welche es ist, muss ich noch in der Preisliste nachschauen. da es erst einmal nur Versuchszwecken dient, müsste wohl die Compactlogix genügen!? 
Es ist irgendwie gar nicht so einfach an Infos zu Allen Bradley zu kommen. Kein Mini-Tutorial oder ähnliches. Wenn die Steuerung denn einmal da ist, dann werd ich mich wohl öfter hier im Forum melden.

Schöne Grüße

Christian


----------



## Zottel (5 August 2004)

Ich habe mir des öfteren Dokumentationen von www.ab.com runtergeladen. Habe eigentlich immer gefunden, was ich brauchte. Allerdings englisch.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 August 2004)

also Handbücher gibt es wie schon oben geschrieben unter:
http://www.ab.com/manuals/

Dort gibt es auch Handbücher in Deutsch. Ich bevorzuge die englischen weil sie oft aktueller sind. Außerdem sind (wie überall) manche Dinge zu sehr eingedeutscht, da weiß man manchmal gar nicht was gemeint ist. Bei der Software verwende ich aus den selben Gründen auch die englische Versionen.
Die Pinbelegung der seriellen Schnittstelle ist auf dem PLC5 aufgedruckt. Die Belegung des Programmierkabels (Handshakeleitungen...) ist im Handbuch abgedruckt.



> Es ist irgendwie gar nicht so einfach an Infos zu Allen Bradley zu kommen.



Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher sind die Steuerungen hier nicht so sehr verbreitet wie die Siemenskisten.  Aber für was haben die überall Niederlassungen. Im Zweifelsfall in der Zentrale in Haan (bei Düsseldorf) anrufen. Dann kommt ein Verkäufer vorbei. Ansonsten mal auf der Hannover Messe(oder Nünberger...) vorbeischauen.

Wenn Du Daten auslesen willst, empfehle ich die Kaufversion von RsLinx. Damit kannst Du aus jeder der oben genannten Steuerungen Daten auslesen und auch reinschreiben. Wenn es relativ langsam sein darf (DDE, Parameter Up-/Download oder dergleichen, gesteuert beispielsweise von einem Excel Makro), dann reicht die OEM-Version. Soll es schneller gehen (OPC-Server), dann darf es die relativ teure Professional Version sein.

Du solltest Dir aber vorher schon etwas im klaren darüber sein, welche Steuerung Du hinterher einsetzen willst, je nach Steuerung benötigst Du zum Programmieren nämlich die RsLogix5, RsLogix500 oder RsLogix5000 Programmiersoftware wobei die neueste Generation die letztere ist.
Von der Software gibt es auch noch verschiedene Versionen (zumindest von der letzteren), je nachdem, ob Du auch Servos in der CLX programmieren willst oder nicht. Alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. Teilweise gibt es auch "Rundumsorglospakete", also mehrere Softwarelizensen zusammengestellt. Wenn Du beispielsweise noch die Software für Controlnet benötigst oder dergleichen.

Und mit "Mini Tutorial" programmierst Du bei Siemens sich auch nichts, etwas mehr solltest Du Dich meiner Meinung nach mit dem Thema schon beschäftigen.


----------

